# Any reports from TC today?



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Just trying to get a report on the jig bite today. Going Saturday morning from TC. Probably be a two hour wait at the ramp what other ramps around there.
Thanks Matt


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Matt63 said:


> Just trying to get a report on the jig bite today. Going Saturday morning from TC. Probably be a two hour wait at the ramp what other ramps around there.
> Thanks Matt


take a look at the lake erie modis images,,,, mud from TC to huron...


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Been there I'm sure someone was fishing today but maybe not from this site.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Went through the parking lots at Mazurik's, Catawba, Wild Wings and only say 1 trailer in each lot, that was between 12:30 & 1:30. Muddy water as far as I could see.


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks heads up.After looking at the view of the mud pit called off tomorrow's boat ride.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks For that info pdnaz


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

Buddy of mine was out today, this afternoon and evening, managed one keeper fish for two guys


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hope Saturday will be better got a friend coming from out of town and he's all jacked up. He will be here for a week so hope we can get on some fish.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

I hope it clears up for weekend. Got my son out for his first jigging on LE and it was invaluable. Here’s to Mother Nature being kind...


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Hoping Saturday brings fish for all


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Do u have anything else to go with the pic mlkostr or is that an old one.


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Mud everywhere. I'm out here now


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

Hate to hear that going out of catawba tomorrow morning.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Wife and I went on Wednesday. 2 keepers. Mud everywhere. Guy by us said they had 6 on black hair jigs. I only had 1 black jig, wife used it to catch our 2 but lost it to a snag.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Triton.....been there done that. 

Hot bait ALWAYS gets lost or snagged on something .
Be safe out there.


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Out near wild wings water slowly starting to clear up a little, we got 4 fish so far today. be her all weekend if anyone wants to network


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Be there in the morning will to work together pm me I’ll give u my number thanks Jesse


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

kwizzle said:


> Out near wild wings water slowly starting to clear up a little, we got 4 fish so far today. be her all weekend if anyone wants to network


Tro


kwizzle said:


> Out near wild wings water slowly starting to clear up a little, we got 4 fish so far today. be her all weekend if anyone wants to network


Ar you jigging?


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

The Sat pic looks good, some mud off to the west, but other than that game on. Will be there bright and early.


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Hair and metal worked hard all day for 9 keepers and 5 or 6 shorts.


----------



## schrof (Dec 9, 2011)

Plenty of fish on Locus today, water is fine


----------



## Eyehunter_18 (May 24, 2015)

Fished east of of K can tonight 2 man limit with 3 shorts and released another 4 fish in 2 and a half hours purple and black jigs no minnows 10-13 fow


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks eye hunter sounds like an awsome day. Good eater size?


----------



## Eyehunter_18 (May 24, 2015)

Matt63 said:


> Thanks eye hunter sounds like an awsome day. Good eater size?


All eater size 16-22 good luck and be safe!


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

I can't go tomorrow  but the others will be there. Thanks again for the report.


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Eye hunter I seen a line of boats out there this evening but I was do decent on locust and just wanted to get my limit and back to the ramp but I may give that water a shot tomorrow


----------



## Eyehunter_18 (May 24, 2015)

a.c shiner said:


> Eye hunter I seen a line of boats out there this evening but I was do decent on locust and just wanted to get my limit and back to the ramp but I may give that water a shot tomorrow


Water was dirty but the walleye were snapping pretty good!


----------



## mudlane (Dec 30, 2012)

jigged south of K can and picked through about 20 fish to get 8 16"-19" eyes..black hair jigs did best tipped the stinger with a minnow..it looked like everybody was pulling fish..marks were all through the water column..trollers were picking up fish as they navigated through the mass of boats our drift speed was .5 mph..water was clearing up..good times!


----------



## Eye Tracker (May 15, 2008)

Had 3 man limits Friday and Saturday on Locust reef. Black jigs seem to work best, but also got a 20 inch male on a pink jig. We tried the cleaner water closer to Bessie, but no luck. Dirtier water on Locust but the eyes were biting.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Bessie seemed to do alright for an hour and half 3 man for us today... jigs were not the ticket. Slow movement worked best though.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

bradley4 said:


> View attachment 260568
> Bessie seemed to do alright for an half and half 3 man for us today... jigs were not the ticket. Slow movement worked best though.


If jigs weren't the ticket what was blades? Or u gonna keep us guessing.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Was around Bessie in cleaner water, slow pick, lots of shorts. Purple head black hair with bling, pink an White, blue and black. Got some nice eaters. Looked like seen from jaws going out of WW little after 6 this morning.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Not sure if I ever seen so many boats out of Davis Bessie, Wow. We got our quick limit of 16" fish with one 28". No ideal why that big female fish hit that jig but it did. Got in early and the boats were still stacked up at wild wings trying to launch. Black jigs with a very slow movement worked for us. Gave up on that trolling thing for now.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Got out in front of TC late at about 430PM. Went out to 15-20fow and trolled west and started with a 16" slow 1.0-1.2 and picked up 4 total (one 24") and came in just before dark. Will be back at it in the morning. Lots of boats still out right at dark just out front of TC. Plan tomorrow is to get on some structure and either jig or troll. My crew doesn't like jigging so I guess we troll. Dang it. (Used purple and black rr 80 back was most productive)


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Anyone needs an extra stick 216-338-3459. 4 man tix today worked for em.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Fished by Round reef today. Got our 5 man limit on orange and butterscotch jigs. Some tipped with shiners some not. Other boat in our group got an 8 man limit in the same area with jigs with shiners and blade baits. Nice day out on the lake.


----------



## Walleyeguy46 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hustled up after track meet in mogodore. Had boat issues. Putted out east of kcan. 20 eyes. 12 keepers. 5 pm to 8pm. John Deere green home made jigs. Purple and black did not produce for us. Tipped.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Matt63 said:


> If jigs weren't the ticket what was blades? Or u gonna keep us guessing.


My guess is he meant that he was not "jigging" it up and down. More slow movement through the water or even deadsticking it...but probably using jigs. We got some fish when I set a pole down to help my son. Went back and a fished hooked themselves... I didn't even use minnows.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Finally got the weather window to get out in my aluminum bass boat yesterday. Took a good buddy who I fish with all the time but he has never casted in erie and only fished it a couple times. He’s a quick learner. Lost count but I would estimate we caught 25-30 fish. Couple shorts mostly 16 inchers. Couple things we did different were no drift sock and we casted all day. I would rather shove a pin in my eye than vertical jig for 6 hours lol. 90% of our fish came on 2 different 1/4 mile stretches. One was east of tc the other was west. Never fished a reef complex. We were doing .6 or so which was a lot faster than most boats we saw. All I can say is you’ve got to adjust. We left our first spot and caught more on our second than the first.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Fished south of the big pack on locust and got a two man. Very slow pick up and drop. Purple with minnow. Not gangbusters but considering the boat traffic and east wind.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

We fished crib Saturday and had a tough time. We got 4 keepers there between 8am and noon. I didn’t really observe too many fish around us being caught. We then we tried trolling for a couple hours NW of North Bass. Really good marks but not a single pullback. I decided the crowds might be what was causing the slow fishing for us. Since it was so smooth and you could run at high speed, I decided to try jigging on Gull Island Shoal. We picked up two nice sized fish there and had the entire reef to ourselves. We caught one fish per drift on Gull. We ended up with a 1/2 limit. If your not on a good spot it can be tough. We never found that great spot.


----------

